# ACS October 2018



## james_cameron_1 (May 28, 2018)

Starting this thread for everyone who submitted their ACS assessment in October 2018.

I have submitted my ACS assessment in 8th OCT 2018.

I will be writing PTE once more within 2 weeks to the full 20 points :fingerscrossed:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Main Applicant:
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L79, R82, S90, W75) Overall (82) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) - Yet to write
ANZSCO - 261313 

ACS Assessment Submitted - 8th October'18

Current Total - 189(60), 190(65)


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

All the best!!

I have also submitted for ACS assessment 8th Oct.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Creating new thread for ACS submissions for October 2018.

I have submitted my application for 261311 - Analyst Programmer on 19-October-2018.

My details:
1. BE Mechanical from REC Nagpur
2. Total 16.75 years experience in IT across 3 companies

Hoping for positive & quick assessment.

I am preparing for PTE and plan to take the same in next 2-3 weeks time.

Wanted to check possibility of getting invite for 190 from VIC in 3 months with score of 70 points?


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

does vic offer 190 for your occupation bro? 70 with ss or 70+5 (ss)
I submitted my acs application on Sep11th, still no response


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi , there is already another thread for ACS October


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hi , there is already another thread for ACS October


Can you share the link for other thread for Oct 18 ACS - I could not find it in the thread list


----------



## cvpkumar (Sep 28, 2018)

Hey, How Much time is ACS Taking to assess applications now-a-days? I had submitted on the 30th September 2018 and waiting to hear from them


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

On ACS application dashboard it shows 8-10 weeks.



cvpkumar said:


> Hey, How Much time is ACS Taking to assess applications now-a-days? I had submitted on the 30th September 2018 and waiting to hear from them


----------



## cvpkumar (Sep 28, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> On ACS application dashboard it shows 8-10 weeks.


I have seen that, I am trying to get an idea on how long it is taking in general. I have already taken my PTE and just waiting for the result on ACS to lodge my EOI


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

cvpkumar said:


> Hey, How Much time is ACS Taking to assess applications now-a-days? I had submitted on the 30th September 2018 and waiting to hear from them


On average , it seems like it's taking about ~6 weeks. Mine personally took exactly 1 month and 9 days (submitted September).


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> On average , it seems like it's taking about ~6 weeks. Mine personally took exactly 1 month and 9 days (submitted September).


Could you share exact dates pls, date submitted and date received

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

snitu13 said:


> Can you share the link for other thread for Oct 18 ACS - I could not find it in the thread list


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1463936&share_fid=114200&share_type=t

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## cvpkumar (Sep 28, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> On average , it seems like it's taking about ~6 weeks. Mine personally took exactly 1 month and 9 days (submitted September).


Thanks. So I guess it should take me another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Could you share exact dates pls, date submitted and date received
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Submitted - 3 Sep 2018
Positive - 12 Oct 2018


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Sorry, I actually got postive assessment on Oct 17

Submitted - 3 Sep 2018
Positive - 17 Oct 2018

so approx 1 month & 2 weeks.


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Any idea about ACS application statuses? I submitted mine & also my spouse, both went straight to 'with Assessor' after submitting.

This is what I found in another thread in this forum:

_As you have submitted your ACS assessment application and that you are able to see Application Submitted status on the Applicant's Dashboard. 

Next step is 'Received Application' when it will mention in grey color that Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. 

If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor. During this step, if the CO (Case Officer) requires any further documentation from you, you will need to send those documents to the CO.
[please check your email (email that you mentioned while logging into ACS) regularly.]. 

If you don't receive any emails from the CO, then your your application will be sent to an assessor. The status of your application in the Application Dashboard will show as 'With Assessor'. 

Once the assessor status is updated, you will eventually receive the ACS Assessment_


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> On average , it seems like it's taking about ~6 weeks. Mine personally took exactly 1 month and 9 days (submitted September).


I ve submitted mine on 12th Sept, on immitracker 2 people got their assessment on yesterday and today who applied it on 12th of Sept, still no sound on minelayball:


----------



## Santhi Sundarapalli (Oct 22, 2018)

*RPL Project Form*

Hello

I am new to this forum. My highest qualification is MBA (IT), graduation is B.Com, I am planning for Australia PR.

My ACS is in progress and received reply saying that I must go from RPL route.
Could anyone please help in sending the sample RPL Project Form for (261313 -Software Engineer).

My project was internal that too Agile, getting confused in filling the dates for individual project phases.

Thanks!!


----------



## Santhi Sundarapalli (Oct 22, 2018)

I have 12+ years of It exp, my ACS went into RPL as my education is not in ICT.
Need to submit ACS RPL. Can you please help me in filling the RPL Project Form?


----------



## james_cameron_1 (May 28, 2018)

*PTE done.*



Harini227 said:


> All the best!!
> 
> I have also submitted for ACS assessment 8th Oct.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


Thanks man.

I got my PTE results today. Luckily got everything above 89.

Thinking of applying to SkillSelect even though the ACS is still pending.

(To anyone reading this who wants to get your target in PTE I recommend going through PTE youtube videos by Jay. The material might not be up to date but the tips for most sections are spot on. I got actual background music during the PTE exam's 'summarize spoken test' and got video lectures in the exam) Seems PTE is getting tougher every now and then
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L79, R82, S90, W75) Overall (82) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) - 20 (L86, R90, S90, W80) Overall (89) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

nvhcc89 said:


> I ve submitted mine on 12th Sept, on immitracker 2 people got their assessment on yesterday and today who applied it on 12th of Sept, still no sound on minelayball:


no sound


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

Your assessment result is around the corner since average time is around 45 days with some deviations


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

prakshil said:


> Your assessment result is around the corner since average time is around 45 days with some deviations


waiting.....


----------



## prasantha (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello Seniors,

My ACS assessment was expired on Sept - 2018, i have applied to renew by linking old application.

ACS earlier deducted 2 years of my work experience for a 3 year bachelor degree (B.Sc Computer Science).

Now my question is whether there is any chance the new assessor may deduct 4 years of my work experience ?

I am working for the same company with the same role since i first got ACS assessment done in 2016.

Please clarify.

Thx.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

As per immitracker, results have come until Sep 18th.


----------



## prasantha (Jul 26, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> As per immitracker, results have come until Sep 18th.


Yah - looks like on an average it's taking 6-7 weeks to get the ACS result.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> As per immitracker, results have come until Sep 18th.


yeah, but I have submitted mine on Sep12, still showing its status as with assessor, this is my second evaluation, as I got expired my first one which i did on 2016, my agent sent the application, Im checking the status daily, as of now its with assessor


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> yeah, but I have submitted mine on Sep12, still showing its status as with assessor, this is my second evaluation, as I got expired my first one which i did on 2016, my agent sent the application, Im checking the status daily, as of now its with assessor


Should be receiving any time soon

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Should be receiving any time soon
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Also double confirm with your agent if he submitted on sep 15th

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

Submitted 23rd Sep, the status is still "with assessor".


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> Also double confirm with your agent if he submitted on sep 15th
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Nope, he has submitted it on 12th, he send a screenshot of his dashboard


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

minaando said:


> Submitted 23rd Sep, the status is still "with assessor".


Comes in between 54-70 days usually after submission. So njoy the weekend while it lasts.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Comes in between 54-70 days usually after submission. So njoy the weekend while it lasts.


according to the immitracker the avg time is 40-46 days


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> according to the immitracker the avg time is 40-46 days


Most cases what i have seen have got around 50-70 days.
I might be wrong and you must get it in 40-46 days.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Most cases what i have seen have got around 50-70 days.
> I might be wrong and you must get it in 40-46 days.


Just got my result, its positive
it took 51 days to complete


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

I did my ACS around 6 months back and the last location was in Sydney. Now I am moving back to India with the same employer and same role. Do I need to apply the ACS again if I submit my EOI from India?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Per myimmitracker, acs has moved till sep 29th...And few have got in 39days

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> Per myimmitracker, acs has moved till sep 29th...And few have got in 39days
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


hey, you from SL?


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> Per myimmitracker, acs has moved till sep 29th...And few have got in 39days
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


btw didn't you submit and EOI for 190?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> btw didn't you submit and EOI for 190?


Am from India.

We have submitted EOI with 70 pts both 189 & 190. However chances are slim before next year. Hence have submitted for ACS assessment for partner points.


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

Submitted on 23rd Sep, receive positive result today.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

From another thread, Oct 2nd submitted has got results yesterday

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Got ACS results today, submitted on 6th Oct 2018


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Got ACS results today, submitted on 6th Oct 2018


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Two ppl have got their results today according to immitracker
11th Oct & 9th Oct

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

nitinsy said:


> Got ACS results today, submitted on 6th Oct 2018


Hello,

Do you know whether ACS do employment verification during the skill assessment?

Thanks


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

No they don’t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohitR (Nov 14, 2018)

Got my positive ACS skills assessment results on November 12, 2018. Submitted on October 6th, 2018.


----------



## vsrini (Oct 11, 2018)

Received positive today. Submitted on 9th Oct.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you know whether ACS do employment verification during the skill assessment?
> 
> Thanks


As far as I have read , ACS does not do employment verification, however dibp may do during visa grant process

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Got Positive outcome today - Submitted on Oct 8th


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Got positive outcome today


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Got positive outcome today


Was yours RPL or without. I want to understand if RPL ACS application take same time or more.

Thanks


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

nitinsy said:


> Was yours RPL or without. I want to understand if RPL ACS application take same time or more.
> 
> Thanks


Mine was RPL - 39 days


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> As far as I have read , ACS does not do employment verification, however dibp may do during visa grant process
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk



Hi All,

Do we need to get R&R letter notarized even if it is in Company letterhead?

I got the R&R from my company HR. But it is pdf soft copy. 

In case if we need to get it notarized then without original hard copy how I will get it notarized?

Same case with soft copy payslips.

Thanks


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Take a printout and go to get it notarized, most guys don’t even bother to see original.

I got mine done in Bangalore, based on my experience.


----------



## bvpraveen (Mar 26, 2015)

nitinsy said:


> Take a printout and go to get it notarized, most guys don’t even bother to see original.
> 
> I got mine done in Bangalore, based on my experience.


I couldn't agree more. It was a breeze to get notary in Bangalore. Koramangala BDA complex has endless shops dealing with this. Rs.10/page. Make sure you convey clearly to them what exactly you need, i.e., type of wording, seal, etc. Did I mention they didn't check the original?!


----------



## bvpraveen (Mar 26, 2015)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we need to get R&R letter notarized even if it is in Company letterhead?
> 
> ...


One additional point - take a color print and then get that notarized.


----------



## abrahamjohn (Nov 1, 2017)

I got my wife's ACS done in exactly one month's time.
ACS Submission date - Oct 15 2018.
Result on 16th November 2018.


----------



## bvpraveen (Mar 26, 2015)

nitinsy said:


> ...
> 
> I got mine done in Bangalore, based on my experience.


Hey nitinsy, 

Need another input. Have you got SD in Bangalore? 

I'm in a situation to get SD for my employment reference from a work colleague. I went through various threads here about SD formats and procedure. 

1. Should we get SD only in stamp paper or just normal A4 is enough? The same will then be signed by the party and officer. 

2. In case stamp paper is required, do you know whether in Bangalore (specifically Koramangala BDA complex) the entities dealing with notary will have them which can be purchased directly?


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

bvpraveen said:


> Hey nitinsy,
> 
> Need another input. Have you got SD in Bangalore?
> 
> ...


Yes got many done. SD can be on standard A4 size. Get it notarized (witnessed by stamp and certified copy) and then get franking done for Rs.50/-. Franking is same as stamp paper. Everything can be done in Koramangala BDA.

You can buy stamp paper and get it done also but will require round trip to get it, print it, sign it and then finally getting witnessed by seal.

I got them printed on plain paper, signed and then took it for witnessed by seal/franking. They didn't ask for physical presence for signature


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Guyz,

I have a doubt regarding ACS re assesment for the occupation code -261313.

My current ACS result which is done through RPL is going to expire on 13 th december 2018.

Now I want to apply for re assesment.Do I need to draft RPL again ?

Also,I want to add the additional experience since the last ACS outcome is recieved.

Kindly help me what needs to be done,as I will get 5 more points with additional experience included.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpraveen (Mar 26, 2015)

nitinsy said:


> Yes got many done. SD can be on standard A4 size. Get it notarized (witnessed by stamp and certified copy) and then get franking done for Rs.50/-. Franking is same as stamp paper. Everything can be done in Koramangala BDA.
> 
> You can buy stamp paper and get it done also but will require round trip to get it, print it, sign it and then finally getting witnessed by seal.
> 
> I got them printed on plain paper, signed and then took it for witnessed by seal/franking. They didn't ask for physical presence for signature


Thanks for sharing the details. 

Meanwhile, I don't have an idea about franking. Is it something small seal on the original A4 document? I did research on the internet but didn't quite get it. For e.g., if you refer to the attached image from the internet, the franking is kind of same stamp paper sign, about 10cms. If that is the case, I should take my A4 print accordingly leaving sufficient space at the top?

Apologies for such a trivial question, but since I need to get my colleague to do it from another country, I just want to make sure I get everything right.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

bvpraveen said:


> Thanks for sharing the details.
> 
> Meanwhile, I don't have an idea about franking. Is it something small seal on the original A4 document? I did research on the internet but didn't quite get it. For e.g., if you refer to the attached image from the internet, the franking is kind of same stamp paper sign, about 10cms. If that is the case, I should take my A4 print accordingly leaving sufficient space at the top?
> 
> Apologies for such a trivial question, but since I need to get my colleague to do it from another country, I just want to make sure I get everything right.


Yes, leave space at the top. Franking is the stuff printed in red on the top. Keep as much space as the actual stamp paper has in this picture to be safe.


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1463936&share_fid=114200&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Hi,

My husband is applying for Business Analyst. Following are the documents we have got ready.

1. RPL
2. Resume
3. Degree mark sheets and provisional
4. 2 SD from current company (from my colleagues in a senior level), payslip, bank statement, form 16
5. 1 SD from earlier company, relieving letter, payslips and bank statement. Unable to get second SD. Is it required ?
These are the 2 companies where i am claiming experience.
6. Passport 

Questions: 
1. Do i need to give a self declaration explaining why i am unable to get it from company or is it not needed.
2. Apart from the documents mentioned above, are there any more documents that i need to supply.
3. Along with SD, do i need to provide any other documents other than ones mentioned above.
Can you please share the SD format.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Bubbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband is applying for Business Analyst. Following are the documents we have got ready.
> 
> ...


In general Docs required are as below:
1.Passport
2.CV
3.Degree Transcript & Degree Cert
4. SD + Payslips (first and last) or SD + Offer letter & Service certificate --- for each job episode
5. RPL

All documents need to be colour copies notarized 

Please check ACS guidelines document for more details


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Submitted my ACS on the 25th October. From the looks of the latest updates I think they would get to my application in the next two weeks.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> In general Docs required are as below:
> 
> 1.Passport
> 
> ...




Just fyi, color copies are not required. I got regular black and white copy and got them notarized


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpraveen (Mar 26, 2015)

nitinsy said:


> Yes, leave space at the top. Franking is the stuff printed in red on the top. Keep as much space as the actual stamp paper has in this picture to be safe.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

Submitted my ACS application today.
261313 - Software Engineer
CSE/12+ Yrs

Hoping to receive them before the holidays.
BTW, any idea what is the year end holiday period for this year?


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

thank you


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi,

I have done BIT (Bachelors in Information Technology) in 2007-2011 while I had done MS-CS (Masters in Computer Science) from 2012-2014 while working full time from 2011-till now. My job titles had been Software Engineer with somwhat different RnR's like coding, testing, research, and automation etc.

I would like to get the opinions of all seniors about ACS assessment including Masters degree. I understand that master's degree doesn't hold any point and might result into my experience deduction due to met data criteria of ACS.

For example they would make my met date 2014 i understand and can deduct 2 years on top of it thus leaving my work experience only 2016+ which wouldn't give me any points for visa application. Please advise if its good idea to leave MS degree for ACS but include later in visa application.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards
Vikas Sharma


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi
Apologies for the long query.

*Case1:*
I've got my 1st ACS done. Submitted: 27May2018 Received: 10Jul2018.
I'd submitted only my BE (IT) [2001-05] degree and marksheets (color copy notarized) and
R&R letter (color copy notarized) from my current employer for ICT BA 261111 from Jan 2012 to Mar 2018. - 6y 3m

In the ACS letter I received, they as usual deducted 2 yrs from my work ex and counted it relevant from Dec 2013. 
*Query1:*
So is my relevant work ex counted as 4y and 3m? Thus do I get only 5pts for work ex as it falls in 3-4y bucket?

*Case2:*
Now I wish to get a new ACS done with my full career case history all based out of India:
1. BE (IT) [2001-05]
2. Software Engineer job without R&R from Company1 - only service certificate. (2005-07 exact 24months)
3. MBA (Finance, 2007-09) Diploma not degree.
4. ICT BA job Company2: Apr 2009 to Dec 2011 (2y 7m)
5. ICT BA job Company3: Jan2012 to Current. (6y 10m)

*Query:*
How much exactly will my years of relevant experience shall be considered here?
a. SW (2y) + ICT BA1 (2y 7m) + ICT BA2 (6y 10m)= 11y 7m and then -24months = 9y 7m net
b. ICT BA1 (2y 7m) + ICT BA2 (6y 10m) = 9y 5m -24months = 7y 5m net

I understand adding MBA diploma doesn't really makes much difference but I don't wish to leave out anything this time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

sk2019au said:


> *Query:*
> How much exactly will my years of relevant experience shall be considered here?
> a. SW (2y) + ICT BA1 (2y 7m) + ICT BA2 (6y 10m)= 11y 7m and then -24months = 9y 7m net
> b. ICT BA1 (2y 7m) + ICT BA2 (6y 10m) = 9y 5m -24months = 7y 5m net
> ...


Hi SK

Yes it will be less 2 years of all work experience subject to all proper documentation is given.
Showing MBA diploma will not matter. Its your personal call.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi SK
> 
> Yes it will be less 2 years of all work experience subject to all proper documentation is given.
> Showing MBA diploma will not matter. Its your personal call.
> ...


Thanks Immigrantno1

What about the lack of R&R for this experience:
2. Software Engineer job without R&R from Company1 - only service certificate. (2005-07 exact 24months)

As in I only have the service certificate with Date of Joining, Leaving, Last designation, salary etc. But no R&R..
Will this suffice for calculating the total experience part?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

sk2019au said:


> Thanks Immigrantno1
> 
> What about the lack of R&R for this experience:
> 2. Software Engineer job without R&R from Company1 - only service certificate. (2005-07 exact 24months)
> ...


Hi
Arrange for statutory declaration from colleague preferably senior for that work ex. Also get bank statement for that period. Form 26as, if you can. 
Pf statement.
Thanks and Regards


----------



## Yadsohal (Jul 27, 2017)

*Acs*

Hi,

I have done B.A (Bachelors of Arts) in 1997-2000 and after that I did one year diploma in E-Com from university. And after that I did 6 months diploma from CDAC and after that I did M.Sc(IT) and finished my study with MCA. 

After MCA I worked ( System Admin 2006-2008) in a company for 2 years and in second company I worked ( System Admin 2008-2016) for 8 years. 
I got RnR from both company, relieving letter, and in RnR my profile like like System Analyst. 

Now I am working in third company from 2016 to till date.
I got RnR from current company.
I did color copy of Degree/Diploma, mark-sheets and then notarized.
Passport color copy notarized.


Questions:
What all other documents required for ACS assessment ?
Payslips also required ?
What is RPL ? Is required to submit RPL in my case ?
Anything else required from current company ?
Can I get 15 point from Education and 15 points from work experience ?



Regards
Yad


----------



## DK88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Anyone received Acs results this week ?


----------



## Yadsohal (Jul 27, 2017)

Can somebody throw light on this ?


----------



## Yadsohal (Jul 27, 2017)

*ACA-help*



Yadsohal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done B.A (Bachelors of Arts) in 1997-2000 and after that I did one year diploma in E-Com from university. And after that I did 6 months diploma from CDAC and after that I did M.Sc(IT) and finished my study with MCA.
> 
> ...



Can somebody throw light on this ?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Yadsohal said:


> Can somebody throw light on this ?


Check other thread where you have posted have replied. Do not post same que in mutiple threads.


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

samp365 said:


> Submitted my ACS application today.
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> CSE/12+ Yrs
> 
> ...


Hello friends.. My ACS application submitted on 16th Nov was with Case Officer until yesterday. Today the status is - "Your application is currently with an assessor."
Just wanted to know if its normal or is it going to take less time. The reason is that I want to complete my PTE before the assessment is done.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*ACS assessment changed from submitted to with assessor in a day*

Hi All,
I have submitted ACS application under Developer programmer category on Monday 19th November. when I checked it Nov 20th the status is changed to with assessor (in progress). Are there more statuses between this and final approval, is it common that the status changed so fast. Anything to be concerned about??

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

samp365 said:


> Hello friends.. My ACS application submitted on 16th Nov was with Case Officer until yesterday. Today the status is - "Your application is currently with an assessor."
> Just wanted to know if its normal or is it going to take less time. The reason is that I want to complete my PTE before the assessment is done.



Hi , The same thing happend with me. Submitted application Mon Nov 19th 11.30 PM. The status is changed to assessor the next day. I didn't see any status change to "with case officer though". My application now shows submitted --- > with assessor now..
Did you have any more updates later

Hopefully this is nothing to be worried about..

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi , The same thing happend with me. Submitted application Mon Nov 19th 11.30 PM. The status is changed to assessor the next day. I didn't see any status change to "with case officer though". My application now shows submitted --- > with assessor now..
> Did you have any more updates later
> 
> Hopefully this is nothing to be worried about..
> ...


Normal. In my case, status was "with assessor" until I got final result.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi , The same thing happend with me. Submitted application Mon Nov 19th 11.30 PM. The status is changed to assessor the next day. I didn't see any status change to "with case officer though". My application now shows submitted --- > with assessor now..
> Did you have any more updates later
> 
> Hopefully this is nothing to be worried about..
> ...


With assessor usually means, your documents are satisfactory and you are not required to submit any more documents. This is normal. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## hanchate84 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello guys, i have a query...is ACS membership renewal different from ACS certificate renewal

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi,

If i am getting 2 SD from the colleagues of my current company, can the Roles and Responsibilities be the same or should they be different ?

I have just given 5 of my roles and responsibilities. is that enough or do i have to ad more points.

Do I add any attach a letter stating why i am unable to provide the Reference letter on company letter head.

Do i have to get the notary both sides of my mark sheets or front is enough.

please advise.

thanks in advance


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Bubbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> If i am getting 2 SD from the colleagues of my current company, can the Roles and Responsibilities be the same or should they be different ?
> 
> ...


1. Should not be a problem if it is from the same company
2. Add more
3. Not required
4. One side


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted ACS application under Developer programmer category on Monday 19th November. when I checked it Nov 20th the status is changed to with assessor (in progress). Are there more statuses between this and final approval, is it common that the status changed so fast. Anything to be concerned about??
> 
> Thanks
> Deepika


Hi , that's the right progress... unless ACS contacts you in between for additional documents, the status will directly change to Application finalized - final status. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

luvjd said:


> With assessor usually means, your documents are satisfactory and you are not required to submit any more documents. This is normal. Nothing to worry about.


That looks like a good sign...


----------



## kumar.gourav506147 (Nov 23, 2018)

sk2019au said:


> Hi
> Apologies for the long query.
> 
> *Case1:*
> ...


Hi ,
Had you uploaded your CV.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kumar.gourav506147 (Nov 23, 2018)

Dear All,
Is the CV required for ACS?
Regards
Gourav

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kumar.gourav506147 (Nov 23, 2018)

Is CV required for ACS

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

kumar.gourav506147 said:


> Is CV required for ACS
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

kumar.gourav506147 said:


> Dear All,
> Is the CV required for ACS?
> Regards
> Gourav
> ...



In the "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" PDF, on page 7, "Required Documents" section, the 6th bullet is Resume/CV.

I had uploaded in the same section as Passport as there was no separate section to upload the CV. But I have few friends who got +ve assessment without uploading their CV.


----------



## kumar.gourav506147 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi,
Without CV may be there would be 4 years deduction?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

nitinsy said:


> Yes


Is this new requirement from ACS to submit CV?

I did my ACS in dec2016,it was not required then.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

kumar.gourav506147 said:


> Hi,
> Without CV may be there would be 4 years deduction?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I submitted CV after they asked for it and still got 4 yrs deduction, so no it doesn't have any relation to deduction.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Kranthi716 said:


> Is this new requirement from ACS to submit CV?
> 
> I did my ACS in dec2016,it was not required then.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yes, March 2018 guidebook didn't have it and I submitted without it. Then got email next day to submit CV. The new guidebook clearly asks for it but there is no specific place to upload CV - most people submitting along with passport.

Some people have got ACS without CV even after that. So I think it is to the discretion of the assessor.


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

luvjd said:


> 1. Should not be a problem if it is from the same company
> 2. Add more
> 3. Not required
> 4. One side


Hi,

Is it okay if the roles and responsibilities signed on the SD are the same as the one on my resume.

Regards,
Bubbu


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

*Notary Help*

Hi Friends,

In the last stages of my ACS. Got the document notarized. Wanted to confirm if this is good. As it is not red seal and does not have a date when the commission expires for the notary. This is on my degree certificate

Any response is of much help


----------



## bvpraveen (Mar 26, 2015)

Bubbu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> In the last stages of my ACS. Got the document notarized. Wanted to confirm if this is good. As it is not red seal and does not have a date when the commission expires for the notary. This is on my degree certificate
> 
> Any response is of much help


This is fine.


----------



## sonvi16 (Nov 27, 2018)

Bubbu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> In the last stages of my ACS. Got the document notarized. Wanted to confirm if this is good. As it is not red seal and does not have a date when the commission expires for the notary. This is on my degree certificate
> 
> Any response is of much help


This should work for you.


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Thank you. In the Statutory declaration, he is putting the same stamp without the attested seal and putting in sworn before /witnessed before in words. Is that okay or he needs a stamp for that too. Apologies for the questions, though might sound silly, having goosebumps and a little tensed.


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

*ACS Submitted*

we have submitted ACS on 30th of November. Thanks everyone for the help.

waiting eagerly for results.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## salazarpotter18 (Dec 5, 2018)

I have applied for ACS on Nov 12th and I have received my result yesterday. I'm applying for ICT security Specialist

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

salazarpotter18 said:


> I have applied for ACS on Nov 12th and I have received my result yesterday. I'm applying for ICT security Specialist
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


That's so quick!!!


----------



## salazarpotter18 (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeah, wasn't even expecting that fast. I filed my wife profile the next day, I didn't get the result yet. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi All,
I have a query w.r.t online filling of the acs form. i have 10yrs exp with the same company but in varied projects and roles. i have declared the same in my RnR. now while filling the acs form online,
1) should i add experience for each role as shown in my RnR? 
2) if yes, what supporting doc to apply in each exp? same RnR again or payslip of duration i was in the role? 
3) Is CV also to be notorized/ attestation of any kind?

kindly help..


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

Neela said:


> Hi All,
> I have a query w.r.t online filling of the acs form. i have 10yrs exp with the same company but in varied projects and roles. i have declared the same in my RnR. now while filling the acs form online,
> 1) should i add experience for each role as shown in my RnR?
> 2) if yes, what supporting doc to apply in each exp? same RnR again or payslip of duration i was in the role?
> ...


1- Preferable
2- Different RnR for each role... For 10yrs get it from 2 or 3 people.
3- CV need not be attested


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

samp365 said:


> Submitted my ACS application today.
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> CSE/12+ Yrs
> 
> ...


Got the results in flat 24 days!!!
They deducted 4Yrs from 12+ Yrs. So, have 8+ Yrs with 15 points.

BTW, is it normal to deduct 4Yrs even for CS guys. Also I read some where that the last 10 Yrs is considered. Not sure of how it works in detail.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

samp365 said:


> Got the results in flat 24 days!!!
> They deducted 4Yrs from 12+ Yrs. So, have 8+ Yrs with 15 points.
> 
> BTW, is it normal to deduct 4Yrs even for CS guys. Also I read some where that the last 10 Yrs is considered. Not sure of how it works in detail.


For ICT Major - Closely Related to Nominated Occupation: Rule is "2 years relevant ICT work experience completed in the last 10 years . OR 4 years relevant ICT work experience
completed anytime in past work history"

So they deducted as per their guidelines.


Reference : https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf


----------



## salazarpotter18 (Dec 5, 2018)

My wife is from CS and I have applied ACS through software engineer only. Only 2 years has been deducted by ACS.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

salazarpotter18 said:


> My wife is from CS and I have applied ACS through software engineer only. Only 2 years has been deducted by ACS.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


As "scorpion24" said, if exp is less than 10yrs then they deduct 2 years.. but when its more than 10, they deduct 2 yrs from last 10 years.. So, the start from date makes us feel that they have deducted more..


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Quick question: How long is the ACS assessment valid for? If 2yrs, does DoHA still accept it, if its over 2yrs during the time of PR application. I ask that question because, we know PTE is valid for 2yrs, but DoHA is OK with 2+1yrs.

Please respond.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick question: How long is the ACS assessment valid for? If 2yrs, does DoHA still accept it, if its over 2yrs during the time of PR application. I ask that question because, we know PTE is valid for 2yrs, but DoHA is OK with 2+1yrs.
> 
> Please respond.


ACS Skill Assessment must be valid at the time of Visa Lodgment i.e, 2 years. If after lodgment it expires then no need to worry...


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Awaisi said:


> ACS Skill Assessment must be valid at the time of Visa Lodgment i.e, 2 years. If after lodgment it expires then no need to worry...


Ok! Seems I'll need to lodge application as soon as I receive an invite, anytime around Sep/Oct/Nov 2019, as my ACS expires on Nov 22nd, 2019.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

nitinsy said:


> Normal. In my case, status was "with assessor" until I got final result.


Hi , Applied for ACS Nov 19 and got result Dec 12th. Four years deducted for Btech ECE.

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## salazarpotter18 (Dec 5, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi , Applied for ACS Nov 19 and got result Dec 12th. Four years deducted for Btech ECE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For which code did you get your assessment done ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Developer programmer


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,

I applied for ACS assessment on 4th November and I received the result on the 4th of December for Software Engineer.

Regards,


----------

